#  > بخش تعمیرات تخصصی لوازم الکترونیک >  > تعمیرات تخصصی LCD , LED , Plasma >  > تجربیات همکاران در تعمیرات تلویزیون های LCD , LED >  > آموزشی: مدام العمر کردن بکلایت های همکاره که اکثر تعمیرکارا به دلیل عمر کوتاه استفاده نمی کنند.

## MOHSEN&A

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*100127898791*,*1212ali*,*144287928*,*2028*,*72054*,*8095*,*9022011014*,*930*,*A t*,*A@Y*,*aah190765*,*Aakkkbari*,*abady*,*abbasbehest*,*abedinitv*,*abolhassan*,*abollove2000*,*aboozar123*,*adarefani*,*adel2204*,*ahks121*,*Ahmad665600*,*ahmad_janson*,*ajalli*,*Akaf.sadegh*,*akharinboy*,*alboyeh*,*ali 86*,*ALI.RISIVER*,*ali.zohuri*,*aliazv*,*alids*,*alifar22*,*alihosein47*,*Alios*,*Alireza.eyyv*,*alizadeh21*,*ali_expert_sat*,*amen*,*Amin.no*,*AMIR BAGHERI*,*amir jon*,*amiralaee*,*amirarsal*,*amirgoogle*,*amirvik*,*Amir_389*,*amshirazy*,*Am_in*,*aomidi*,*ardalan1*,*aref.mrnabi*,*arj1352111*,*arjmand94*,*ArmanMousavi*,*arstan*,*artinessfox*,*aryamon*,*asa 20*,*asadi-hasan*,*asghar2629*,*asghar4*,*asghar611*,*asgharmir*,*ask*,*avanow*,*AVAZ SAFARI*,*avazeghoo*,*a_kh_110*,*a_r_moradi*,*b.p673*,*babak_fx*,*babapor*,*bahramh*,*balot*,*beal*,*behnam9434*,*behroozgsm*,*BHRAM11*,*boxochi*,*calami*,*chonglong*,*copol*,*danesharab*,*Dariush_nz*,*davidmti*,*dd33*,*delhonar*,*derikvand*,*digital84*,*dina376*,*dj0123*,*e-1354*,*E.KH*,*ebi en*,*ehsan7777*,*elkteronikemodern*,*elnino909*,*Emadvakili*,*Emad_Mahmoodi*,*Eng.nakhaei*,*Erfan_Rv*,*eshahnazi*,*fafarr*,*faramarzpor5*,*farughpuorya*,*farzad.*,*farzad55*,*Fazel.h*,*flashx*,*forud*,*FRD66*,*garmabdari*,*gasam2009*,*gasemi.m100*,*ghaem1395*,*ghoshiry*,*giga*,*Giti*,*golelaleh*,*govasolkan*,*greenapel*,*h-jom*,*hadiddd*,*Hamed.hariri*,*hamed2033*,*hamedghder*,*hamed_avr*,*hami5673*,*Hamid 2022*,*hamid236*,*hamzeh13*,*hanirayan*,*hasan936081*,*hassan05*,*hassan99*,*hosein41*,*hossei4429n*,*HOSSENI*,*hoss_bakh*,*icen*,*IR7000*,*iran1401*,*irdig*,*izeh*,*jahani*,*JahanRayane*,*jalal R*,*jalal1246*,*janahtamir*,*jaraki*,*javad313*,*javad35*,*javamobira*,*K-E-M*,*kamal0077*,*Kamal2013*,*kandani*,*karim1454260*,*karimi718*,*kasra.m*,*kazem1376*,*khelane*,*khosravi985*,*Kian2*,*lilium0love*,*loonaria*,*m-yaghoobi*,*M.gha*,*maddah54*,*magical*,*mahdi avin*,*Mahdi neda*,*Mahdi258258*,*majid parsa*,*majid0307*,*Majid2019*,*MajiDAmieE*,*makhtum*,*malib23*,*mani6*,*mansoor1362*,*mansour.l*,*manuch.*,*marzaneh*,*masoud5191*,*masuodd55*,*matin2002*,*meghdad1523*,*mehdi avay*,*mehdi kardouni*,*mehdi20961*,*mehdi9303*,*mehdifull*,*mehran0707*,*mehran404*,*mehrdad4746*,*mehs*,*Mersad1116*,*meysamasgari*,*mgb1800*,*mgs*,*Mhmd123*,*Milad Tavana*,*mimjim0860*,*Mirza .m*,*mkhtpa*,*Moh3en78*,*mohamad41*,*mohamadlkz2*,*Mohammad.mt*,*mohammadhadi*,*Mohammadjnoo*,*Mohammadr44*,*mohandes.*,*mohasalman*,*mohsan*,*mohsen++*,*mohsen74*,*mohsenet*,*mohssen*,*mojtaba2018*,*moossa*,*morteza khod*,*mosaffa*,*Mostafahe*,*Mr320*,*msi6969*,*m_b_88*,*nariman1718*,*naser1111*,*nekanews*,*Next_electro*,*nima20-20*,*nitron*,*Omid vosoogh*,*Omidi2722*,*onlylida*,*parhammf*,*pars598*,*Parsa2309*,*Parse_T*,*parsix*,*pashatech*,*pbarpough*,*pdpnco1360*,*Pmitre*,*PO.UA*,*Poomm*,*QARAMALEKI*,*rahimahmadii*,*randomboot*,*Rasoul_H*,*rayka*,*razbagha16*,*reza.93*,*reza123x*,*reza1395*,*Reza2190*,*reza388*,*reza5628*,*rezahadidi*,*REZANEWS*,*rezarabiei*,*rezasiadate*,*rezazaras*,*reza_*,*Reza_43*,*reza_m72*,*robin1*,*robin2002*,*rolet*,*ropshop*,*roshan_2000*,*Rosta*,*sabdollahi*,*Sadra82*,*SAEED1997*,*saeedesgh*,*saeedsaghary*,*Saeid1400*,*saeid69*,*SAJAD PK*,*sam21*,*Samooel1980*,*Samsoku*,*sanchez*,*sardarshams*,*sayed.abbas*,*sector*,*senatorabi*,*senged*,*servomex*,*seyed1350*,*sga*,*shadies*,*shadowman*,*shahab-kh*,*Shami*,*sina28*,*sina83*,*siroos.khani*,*sky111*,*smakamy*,*smm9297*,*sobhanabbasi*,*sony-s*,*sonysony*,*sovietiran*,*SpaceX*,*spider1*,*sza*,*T60*,*tahaali9095*,*tank*,*taxi2006*,*techno.*,*toghra110*,*tone*,*ttrp8*,*user_persian*,*V.GHAEDY*,*vahid.azmi*,*vahidati*,*WeFixIT*,*wega*,*www.hadi*,*xXIMANXx*,*yerkoki*,*yousof156*,*zaniar*,*zarin555*,*zenner*,*zmojtaba161*,*zolal*,*~H03in~*,*احمد 1337*,*احمد حقیقت*,*ارگم*,*الماس صورتی*,*امیر براتی*,*بارمان*,*بدلجه*,*تاج*,*تكنيك*,*جمشيدا*,*حمید فرهادی*,*حمیداکبرزاده*,*خدمات سونی*,*راد2000*,*راهدار*,*رضااصغری*,*رضامنصوری*,*رضاپقه*,*ساخر*,*سامسون*,*سفیر امید*,*عبدالواحید*,*عصر ارتباط*,*علی۱۱۰*,*غزال*,*فیروزج*,*قاسم6180*,*م نبی زاده*,*مارشال*,*مجید97*,*محسن3*,*محمد معروف*,*محمدزادهmmh*,*مراسم*,*مهدی دادخواه*,*مهران رمضانی*,*مهندس براتی*,*مهندس حمید*,*ميلادي*,*میرشاه*,*میشیگان*,*نمین*,*نیکنام*,*هادی صوت*,*ورداده*,*پارس پیام*,*پاناسونیک*,*پاپیون*,*چهارسو*,*کورش 5*,*کورش-ش*,*یعقوب هادی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## MOHSEN&A

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*100127898791*,*1212ali*,*144287928*,*2028*,*72054*,*930*,*A@Y*,*aah190765*,*abady*,*abbasbehest*,*abedinitv*,*abolhassan*,*abollove2000*,*aboozar123*,*adel2204*,*ahad9828*,*Ahmad665600*,*ajalli*,*Akaf.sadegh*,*akharinboy*,*alboyeh*,*ali 86*,*ALI.RISIVER*,*ali.zohuri*,*Ali13007*,*alids*,*alifar22*,*Alikalhor*,*Alireza.eyyv*,*amen*,*Amin.no*,*AMIR BAGHERI*,*amir jon*,*amiralaee*,*amirgoogle*,*amirvik*,*Amir_389*,*amookhteh*,*amshirazy*,*Am_in*,*ardalan1*,*aref.mrnabi*,*arj1352111*,*arjmand94*,*arstan*,*aryamon*,*asa 20*,*asghar2629*,*asghar4*,*asghar611*,*asgharmir*,*avazeghoo*,*a_kh_110*,*a_r_moradi*,*b.p673*,*babapor*,*balot*,*beal*,*behnam1989*,*BHRAM11*,*boxochi*,*chonglong*,*copol*,*Dariush_nz*,*davidmti*,*davood4000*,*dd33*,*delhonar*,*derikvand*,*dina376*,*e-1354*,*ebi en*,*ehsan7777*,*elkteronikemodern*,*elnino909*,*Emadvakili*,*Emad_Mahmoodi*,*eshahnazi*,*faramarzpor5*,*farzad.*,*farzad55*,*fatim*,*Fazel.h*,*flashx*,*gasam2009*,*gasemi.m100*,*ghoshiry*,*giga*,*h-jom*,*Hamed.hariri*,*hamed_avr*,*hami5673*,*Hamid 2022*,*hamid236*,*hamzeh13*,*hasan936081*,*hassan05*,*hassan99*,*hosein41*,*hossei4429n*,*HOSSENI*,*hoss_bakh*,*icen*,*irdig*,*izeh*,*jahani*,*jaraki*,*javad313*,*javamobira*,*K-E-M*,*kamal0077*,*karim1454260*,*karimi718*,*kasra.m*,*kazem1376*,*khosravi985*,*lilium0love*,*loonaria*,*M.gha*,*M.s.l*,*madamin*,*maddah54*,*mahdi avin*,*Mahdi258258*,*MajiDAmieE*,*makhtum*,*malib23*,*mani6*,*mansour.l*,*marzaneh*,*masoud5191*,*masuodd55*,*matin2002*,*mazka*,*meghdad1523*,*mehdi avay*,*mehdi kardouni*,*mehdi20961*,*mehdifull*,*mehran404*,*mehranian1*,*mehrdad4746*,*Mersad1116*,*meysamasgari*,*Mhmd123*,*Milad Tavana*,*mimjim0860*,*mkhtpa*,*Moh3en78*,*mohamad41*,*Mohammad.mt*,*mohammadhadi*,*Mohammadjnoo*,*Mohammadr44*,*mohandes.*,*mohasalman*,*mohsan*,*mohsen++*,*mohsen74*,*moossa*,*Mostafahe*,*msepahi*,*msmp2*,*m_b_88*,*nariman1718*,*naser1111*,*nekanews*,*Next_electro*,*nima20-20*,*Omid vosoogh*,*Omidi2722*,*onlylida*,*parhammf*,*pars598*,*Parse_T*,*pashatech*,*pdpnco1360*,*Pmitre*,*PO.UA*,*QARAMALEKI*,*QeshmMiner*,*randomboot*,*Rasoul_H*,*rayka*,*razbagha16*,*reza1395*,*Reza2190*,*reza5628*,*rezahadidi*,*rezanurse826*,*rezarabiei*,*rezasiadate*,*Reza_43*,*reza_m72*,*rolet*,*ropshop*,*Rosta*,*S M A R T*,*s-f-s*,*saeedesgh*,*saeedsaghary*,*Saeid1400*,*saeid69*,*Samsoku*,*sardarshams*,*sayed.abbas*,*sector*,*senatorabi*,*servomex*,*sga*,*shadies*,*shadowman*,*shahab-kh*,*Shami*,*shayn19086*,*sina28*,*sina83*,*sky111*,*smakamy*,*smm9297*,*sovietiran*,*SpaceX*,*spider1*,*tank*,*taxi2006*,*technics*,*techno.*,*toghra110*,*ttrp8*,*user_persian*,*V.GHAEDY*,*vahid.azmi*,*WeFixIT*,*wega*,*www.hadi*,*yerkoki*,*zaniar*,*zmojtaba161*,*zolal*,*~H03in~*,*احمد 1337*,*احمد حقیقت*,*الماس صورتی*,*بارمان*,*بدلجه*,*تاج*,*تكنيك*,*حمیداکبرزاده*,*خدمات سونی*,*راد2000*,*رضااصغری*,*رضامنصوری*,*رضاپقه*,*ساخر*,*سامسون*,*سفیر امید*,*عباسی رضا*,*عبدالواحید*,*عصر ارتباط*,*علی اشرف*,*علی۱۱۰*,*غزال*,*فیروزج*,*م نبی زاده*,*مجید97*,*محسن3*,*محمدزادهmmh*,*مراسم*,*مظاهر*,*مهدی دادخواه*,*مهندس براتی*,*مهندس حمید*,*ميلادي*,*میرشاه*,*نمین*,*هادی صوت*,*ورداده*,*پارس پیام*,*پاناسونیک*,*پاپیون*,*چهارسو*,*یعقوب هادی*

----------


## محمدزادهmmh

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*abady*,*MOHSEN&A*,*Mostafahe*,*Reza2190*,*Shami*,*غزال*,*نمین*,*چهارسو*

----------


## MOHSEN&A

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*hamed-pc*,*Reza2190*,*Shami*,*ساخر*,*غزال*,*محمدزادهmmh*,*چهارسو*

----------


## hamed-pc

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*MOHSEN&A*,*چهارسو*

----------


## چهارسو

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*amookhteh*,*ساخر*

----------


## MOHSEN&A

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*amookhteh*,*mohammadhadi*,*reza_m72*,*ساخر*,*چهارسو*

----------


## چهارسو

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*MOHSEN&A*

----------


## MOHSEN&A

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*چهارسو*

----------


## techno.

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*چهارسو*

----------


## MOHSEN&A

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*balot*,*bardia.t*,*چهارسو*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## bardia.t

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*amookhteh*,*balot*,*sardarshams*,*امیر سجاد*,*چهارسو*

----------


## MOHSEN&A

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*amookhteh*,*bardia.t*,*giga*,*K-E-M*,*mohammadhadi*,*امیر سجاد*

----------

